

Want to work on a profitable side project - parttimehustler

Want to quit your day job, work 10-20  hours a week,  and make more money than you do at your day job? I do, and I'm looking make this happen, but I need your help! Let's put a team of developers/designers, and make this happen. I do not want to start a startup!!! If I did, I'd be in the next class of the local incubator. Not looking to work 60+ hours a week for next few years. I need the flexibility to work remote. Let's build a small team, and work on one idea at a time. Build an MVP, market it, launch it, and see what happens. If the idea doesn't pan out, well move on to the next idea. We'll probably fail the first few times, but we'll get an idea off the ground eventually, and make money. I imagine several sites/apps at a time would be required to make good money. Me: front-end developer (backbone.js, knockout.js, etc.) with back-end experience, with a couple different python back-end frameworks. (django / propriety back-end) 
I work my ass off, and I am dead set on making this happen. I'll do whatever has to be done to make this goal a reality. The goal is to make $500 a month within 3 months of working together, within 1 year to make our full salaries! This is possible – only with hard-work, dedication, and being crafty. I can't do it alone, I need help: back-end, design, and maybe a good marketing guy/gal. We'll have to work our asses off at first, but the goal is ratchet it down, and only maintain, build enhancements, bug fixes, and make money. (10-20 hours a week for all of us; it's a worthy goal) If you're interested, lets chat, and exchange resumes / projects / portfolios etc. Finding someone in the area would be cool, but this is going up in several cities. Remote is more than totally cool. We'll all have to work our asses off, but it's possible to build something that could enable us to quit our jobs, and concentrate / work on something else we really care about. Have lots of ideas, but who cares about that, it's all about implementation. Email: kilroy123@gmail.com
======
centdev
Here are a few problems with this.

1\. Starts off with "working on a profitable side project" but then goes into
"see what happens."

2\. You quit your day job, work 10-20 hrs a weeks with the goal of $500 a
month within 3 months. Doesn't sound like a sound biz move if that's the goal.

3\. "A side project" denotes lack of commitment to turn it into a business.

I think the process of pulling together a team to make and launch a product
from here makes a lot of sense. There's a lot of really smart people on here
and that creates a lot of good possibilities.

Would love to do something like this as well. However I'd start it in a
different direction. Keep your day job, lets make it into a real business, and
we may fail, quite a few times and it may not succeed. Me: Cofounded a web dev
company in business for 14 yrs. started a little photo sharing site. Cofounded
one of the largest sites in the SEA region. Looking to start other businesses
with other like minded folks when the time and product makes sense.

~~~
parttimehustler
Oh I wouldn't quit my day job until - I had 8 months salary saved up (working
on that now), and I was making my full salary on the side. Then I'd quit.

------
ereckers
At first I wasn't too sure about this approach, but if it worked for Super
Tramp it should work for web project:

"In 1969 Stanley 'Sam' August Miesegaes, a Dutch millionaire, became
disappointed with, then dropped, The Joint, the band he was financially
supporting. He offered Swindon-born keyboardist Rick Davies, whose talent he
felt had been "bogged down" by the group,[10] an opportunity to form his own
band, again with Miesegaes's financial backing.[11] Davies assembled Roger
Hodgson (bass and vocals), Richard Palmer (guitars), and Keith Baker
(percussion) after placing an advertisement in the weekly music newspaper,
Melody Maker."

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supertramp#1969.E2.80.9372:_Ear...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supertramp#1969.E2.80.9372:_Early_years)

------
Throwadev
I'm interested in working with you. I'm a developer, mainly good on backend,
and database related stuff, but I've done a lot of CoffeeScript, and and am
fluent in js, LESS, bootstrap, and jquery. Learning knockout right now. I have
no design skills but I can do pretty nice renditions of mockups.

Where are you located?

------
orangethirty
You don't need a team to do that. I do that myself and launch a successful
micro-startup every 4-5 iterations. But, what you need is a good marketer,
which I dont' see you mentioning.

Anyhow, good luck to you all. Go and build the next big thing.

~~~
parttimehustler
I badly need a marketing person. That's what I've had the most trouble with.
Very much looking for one!

Congrats on your success! If you don't mind me asking, have long did it take
until you had a successful product?

~~~
orangethirty
From your username, I don't know if you are a hacker, business guy, or
designer. Shoot me an email and let me know which one is it.

In terms of products, I've had/have many. Time is really not important. I have
one that _has not launched_ that is already profitable. Just depends on the
product itself.

I'm always open to collaborate with others. Like I said, shoot me an email.

~~~
parttimehustler
I couldn't type more in my post and it was already too long.

I'm a full-time developer. (email sent)

------
csaba
Can you give us some info first? For example: how do you plan to select who is
in, and who is not? Will there be any contract or something? Is it a problem
if I'm not fluent english speaker?

~~~
parttimehustler
Sorry, I could only put so much text in the post...

We would chat first, and decide if we would want to team up. That's really
about it. Then I'd like to work on one project together and see if it's a good
fit, for all. There would for sure be a contract, so the money stuff would
have to be worked out before hand.

------
micahmcfarland
How can we get in touch with you? I am mainly a backend developer / server
guy, and I am interested in this.

------
parttimehustler
Damn character limit... email me at kilroy123@gmail.com

------
csaba
And how can anyone reach you?

